# Nissan Terrano A/T control switch fault



## c17jaf (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everybody, just wondering if somebody can give me some advice here.

I have a 1995 Jap spec Terrano (Mistral) 2.7 TD auto and today, having driven through a massive storm and flood, I have noticed that the 3 way rocker switch controlling 'power' 'auto' and 'hold' is flickering between 'auto' (orange light on) and 'hold' (orange light off) with resulting changes to transmission.

Anyone had this happen? Think (hope) it's only a switch/electrical problem but any info would be appreciated

Thanks

Tony


----------

